# 8212 mit Mosquitto



## Termi (22 Januar 2021)

Hallo,
ich habe besagten Controller mit dem MQTT-Broker Mosquitto laufen. Was muss ich nun im WBM eintragen damit ich mit codesys darauf zugreifen kann?
Wie spreche ich die beiden Cloudschnittstellen an?. Die Doku gibt bis auf den Hinweis mit Mosquitto nichts her. Google weiss auch nicht viel.
Daten bekomme ich mit shelly-Hardware in den Broker rein nur wie kann ich sie auslesen?

Gruß

Termi


----------



## Pawe9319 (25 Januar 2021)

Hallo Termi,

habe dir mal ein Screenshot meiner WBM Einstellungen unten beigefügt. 
Normalerweise musst du nur AnyCloud wählen und als Host die IP Adresse deines Mosquitto Brokers (PFC) eintragen.
Im e!COCKPIT musst du dann mit dem oFbSubscribe aus der WagoAppCloud arbeiten und die Topic unter der du die Daten bereitstellst abonnieren.


----------



## Termi (25 Januar 2021)

Danke für die Antwort.
 Leider verstehe ich noch nicht wenn ich den fbSubscribe einsetze, wie ich die Nachrichten abbonieren kann.

oFbSubscribe2(xSubscribe := TRUE, sTopic := 'shellies/shelly1pm-8CAAB542E690/relay/0', eQoS := eQualityOfService.QoS1, aPayloadData:= aSubscriptionData2);
MemCopySecure(pDest:= ADR(sMessage2), udiDestSize:= 255, pSource:= ADR(aSubscriptionData2), udiSourceSize:= oFbSubscribe2.dwRxNBytes, bPadding:= 0);

Es klappt natürch nicht. Toppic ist o.k., kann man mit Mosquitto überprüfen. Was mir noch fehlt: Wie kommt der connect zustande. Es fehlt m.E. der Verweis aus welcher Schnittstelle er die Daten ziehen soll. Irgendetwas habe ich da noch nicht verstanden. 

Gruß


----------



## Pawe9319 (26 Januar 2021)

Wie sieht der Status deiner Cloud Connection denn aus, bist du verbunden (das sollte man zuerst sicher stellen)? Bist du über die connection1 oder connection2 mit dem deinem Mosquitto Broker verbunden? 
Wenn du über die zweite Verbindung gehst musst du das in der Deklaration auch schreiben: 
oFbSubscribe       : WagoAppCloud.FbSubscribeMQTT_2(eConnection:=2)


----------



## Termi (26 Januar 2021)

Danke, genaus das war es

oFbSubscribe       : WagoAppCloud.FbSubscribeMQTT_2(eConnection:=2) 				

bleibt gesund

Gruß


----------

